# Show me.....your bridal shoes!



## twiggy56

As the title says...im having shoe dilemma as I need to have them for my fitting in under 2 weeks but iv fallen in love with ones from US, no chance of getting them in the working days post we have left so im needing some shoe inspiration!

I know alot of us arent going for the traditional white/ivory shoes...

So show me what you'v got! :D


----------



## Shabutie

These are mine, although I brought them last year. I do have a spare pair of unworn size 7's. lol. 

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Weddingshoes.jpg
If I could have matched the colour, I so would have had green shoes.

:flower:


----------



## Timid

I'm having Vivienne Westwood Lady Dragon shoes in bright pink! They've got a red heart on the toe. Must actually wear them a bit to wear them in really.....! Will post pics soon.

Tx


----------



## twiggy56

Just googled them Timid- lavvvvly!!! :kiss:


----------



## Timid

Haha cool - posting from oh's iPad so haven't worked out how to post photos lol :)

Tx


----------



## twiggy56

I gave up on OH's ipad...the keyboard was doing my nut in! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

mine are exactly the same as these

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110681061304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

xx


----------



## snuggles21

these are mine - i know im super early to buy wedding shoes but i fell in love with them - and if they dont match whatever dress i end up getting then thats what ebay is for lol
 



Attached Files:







wedding shoes.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shabutie

snuggles21 said:


> these are mine - i know im super early to buy wedding shoes but i fell in love with them - and if they dont match whatever dress i end up getting then thats what ebay is for lol

Never too early. Means that when you go dress shopping you can take them and see how they look with dresses you like.

:flower:


----------



## twiggy56

Shabutie said:


> snuggles21 said:
> 
> 
> these are mine - i know im super early to buy wedding shoes but i fell in love with them - and if they dont match whatever dress i end up getting then thats what ebay is for lol
> 
> Never too early. Means that when you go dress shopping you can take them and see how they look with dresses you like.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

^ agreed! Wish id have found perfect shoes...now iv got the dress and im stressing over the shoes :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

Are you after white shoes? or coloured ones to match your theme? I'll look online for you if you want, I love searching for things :)

xXx


----------



## Tiff

These are similar to mine. Although mine don't have a chunky heel and they have a bit of bling to them. :haha:


----------



## Mynx

These are mine, I fell in love with them as soon as I saw them :cloud9:
They're a kind of champagne colour and altho my dress is ivory, not champagne, the shoes are only a little darker than the dress.. it also means that I can wear them again as they'd look great with a pair of jeans :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P4120066.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## twiggy56

Aww all gorgeous shoes ladies :kiss:

shabutie- I'm looking for ivory court shoes with a max 4" heel. Not too much 'bling'...I like brooches and bows on shoes it seems fro what iv been looking at...also lace shoes

There's quite a few with the above description but just don't 'grab' me...

I really like these, these are winning so far...but there is no heel height in the description so m hesitant to order them :wacko:

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._050010507085_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtlace+shoe


----------



## BertieBones

these are mine

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_58958+1975253999_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtkarma

what were the ones you liked from america?
can u post a pic? perhaps one of us can find them for u online from UK.

the debenhams ones r nice though, you could always take them back if u dont like the height? x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have these
https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/bhsstore/282523/220607

And these :lol:
https://direct.asda.com/george/shoes/flower-detail-open-sandals/GEM66681,default,pd.html


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Zebracorn-Platform.jpg


----------



## NuKe

twiggy56 said:


> aww all gorgeous shoes ladies :kiss:
> 
> Shabutie- i'm looking for ivory court shoes with a max 4" heel. Not too much 'bling'...i like brooches and bows on shoes it seems fro what iv been looking at...also lace shoes
> 
> there's quite a few with the above description but just don't 'grab' me...
> 
> I really like these, these are winning so far...but there is no heel height in the description so m hesitant to order them :wacko:
> 
> https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._050010507085_-1?breadcrumb=home~txtlace+shoe

i adore those


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i love your shoes nuke!!!!! jeez i gotta get me a pair of them :D xx


----------



## xkirstyx

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_050010449885_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7EWomen%7EShoes+%26amp%3B+boots


----------



## Jin

These are mine

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/shoesandboots/89/6

but I'm also after a pair of silver flat flipflops/sandles for the evening.


----------



## twiggy56

Nuke! Awesome shoes m'love....guna make for some fab pics!!!


----------



## chazzette

well as we are having a light and dark purple colour theme i decided to be a bit different and have purple shoes :) 

https://resources.shopstyle.com/sim...hy-perkins-heels-purple-kitten-heel-shoes.jpg

they fit amazingly well. when i bought my dress (which is diamond white with lace and sparkly detail) i took the shoes with me and a little bit of purple peaking out when i walk kinda finishes the outfit off :)


----------



## hazzabeanie

https://www.rainbowclub.co.uk/collection.htm?brand=Rainbow Club&productID=188&Accessories=0&search=1&type=2&size=5&heel=1&price=1

these are mine :) xx


----------



## Shabutie

Any of these?

https://www.very.co.uk/nicholas-mil...-1665-6828&prdToken=/p/prod5995899-sku9008991

Not exactly court, but these are lovely
https://www.brantano.co.uk/Shop/brantano_uk/Ladies/Occasion Wear/2627200603.aspx?category=0199121

I really like the ones you like, can you not go and try them on?

:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

ooo shabutie- you have good taste!!!


----------



## tmr1234

i have got about 5 pairs of shoes that i got and then didnt like or was to high or some thing but now i have got these and i love them and they fit with my reds
https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/pro...pdLpUid=FZ580&pdBoUid=3911#colour:2044,size:7


----------



## superbecks

These are mine, nice and comfortable!

https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/bhsstore/114931/217608

x


----------

